# Early Ovulation



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi There,


I am ovulating early about CD8 or CD9 or CD 10 rather than what used to be CD 14.
So I have a short follicular phase and a normal luteal phase and a slightly shorter, generally regular cycle.


Does anybody know what this means in terms of fertility. I.e. are the eggs immature when they are released?
Is there anything I can do to prolong the follicular phase? Agnus castus / Maca doesn't seem to have worked.


In terms of IVF (when I actually do it) when should they harvest the eggs?


Just looking for any advice really, have been looking online and at white papers.


Thanks


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd be interested to see what others have to say on this.

How do you know you are ovulating on CD8, 9 or 10? E.g. do you use OPK's, or do temp charting?

I've had U/S scans that have shown I haven't ovulated for well over 24 hours after a positive OPK, then on other cycles I've been convinced it's happened the same day. I've found OPK's to be confusing too. I've used the Clearblue Dual Hormone OPKs (the purple flashing/solid smiley face ones) and for some reason they've sometimes indicated a peak earlier than the original Clearblue Digital (pink smiley face ones) - and this is when I've used both in the same cycle - not wanting to sound obsessive or anything!

I've had 3 IVF egg collections so far and they've been on various days: CD13, CD12 and CD11. It just depends. We need ICSI so the embryologists have had to assess the eggs for maturity (either because they can't inject immature eggs as a technical point, or else they're not allowed to, I'm not sure). The eggs have always all been mature with 100% fertilisation. (Good job, as I don't get many!)

OK I'm not the best example as our one fresh ICSI cycle had a sad outcome and then the other 2 cycles, we froze everything, so the outcome remains unknown.

However, I asked a lady called *Flyby *about her successful IVF aged 44, on the thread "OE over 45". 
See the thread at: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347735.0
I really hope she won't mind me mentioning it again here. She had, I think, 4 frozen cycles of Clomid embryo banking at Serum. She said she usually triggered on CD9 and had egg collection on CD11. She got amazing quality blastocysts and had a lovely healthy child as a result. So there's at least one very positive example that hopefully, the day that you actually ovulate doesn't matter.

It's a very interesting question though - like I say, I'll be interested to read your replies.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Beside_the_sea (again) 


I use clearlue digital (flashy/solid smilies) plus cheapie opk in tandem. Also EWCM corresponds...


So sorry about your ICSI. Who have you been with and have you tried embryo banking?


I think if I won the lottery, I would still go abroad but would do embryo banking and PGD


xx


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

To answer your question about where I've cycled: I did a cycle at the Lister in Jan 2016, but sadly had to lose the pregnancy.  I realised I'll need a couple of cycles to stand any chance at all, but can't afford to do that at the Lister.  So I'm trying 3+ cycles of embryo banking at Create (I've done 2 cycles so far, banked 3 x day 3 embryos, although one of those is not great).  If I could scrape together a bit more money/enthusiasm from DP I'd try 1-2 cycles at Serum in early 2017.  I'm only giving it a few more months, so we'll see.

Sorry, I didn't mean to put a downer on your early ovulation question!  I hope you get some more replies on that - I think it's a very interesting point.


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

So sad beside, but fingers crossed one will be super quality. Do you think Serum is the best place? 


DH has just after saying to me he doesn't know how he'll get away in January. Since we have to get away at short notice with kids it increases everything dramatically.


But about 5 K in Dublin for IVF and the stats don't seem as good as Prague/Poland/Brno. 


What are the stats / cost for Create if you don't mind me asking


So difficult to organise everything. And to keep it quiet from everyone too...


So grateful to be posting on these boards, have been lurking for a long time...!


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Estella


I've found a similar thing recently. I've always been pretty much a clockwork 28 days per cycle and ovulating bang in the middle however recently I've noticed my cycles have been getting shorter. I'm averaging about 25 days per cycle now. This month were doing our first insem with ds, and I'm using the CB dual hormone opk and it gave me my first flashing smiley for high fert yesterday at day 9, which for me was totally unexpected.   


I'm afraid I don't know what this means exactly for fertility but I suspect it's not a good sign    Nevertheless, were pressing ahead with home insem for the next few months & see what happens.


I wish you lots of love and luck in your ttc journey xx


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

*Estella* - the question of which is the "best" place is so difficult - what's best for me, won't also be best for you necessarily. My options are pretty limited due to my age (over 45) and the fact that my ovarian reserve/AFC unfortunately seems much worse now than it was even less than a year ago.

As you asked, here's the price calculator from Create IVF: https://www.createhealth.org/prices

I saw your other thread and if you're interested in PGS, then from what I gather, Invicta Poland that you mention would be a great choice and economical too, for what you're getting. See prices at: http://www.invictaclinics.com/infertility-treatment/ivf-programs/ivf-all-inclusive-genetics-ngs/

Again, I'd love to do PGS but I think you need a reasonably good number of embryos/blasts to justify the costs of it, but I wouldn't get those numbers anymore. I've had to put my faith in embryo banking, but that's just me.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss Babs, good luck with the home insem. Do you have a special kit. What supplements are you taking e.g. DHEA, EPO, Maca, Ubiquinol etc or something stronger?
All it takes is one good egg!!


Beside_the_sea, just back from getting bloods done. I'll know AMH and FSH by tomorrow so I think that will dictate how things go. I may not be a candidate for PGS either


I've gotten them done in a place that partners with Gennet so I am thinking of going the Gennet route but Invicta looks good and I will have to weigh the two up side by side. 


E xx


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14664409

I'll be asking about ethinyl E2 to delay ovulation!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

